# 12.1 lklfuse cannot allocate memory



## Greg2020 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi all,

Today after many many years of not using FreeBSD (used Linux everywhere) I installed FreeBSD on my desktop again.

Trying to grab my data (1.8TB) from Linux XFS partitioned drive and moving it to a 2TB freebsd-ufs drive.

During cp or rsync I am getting "Cannot allocate memory" during copy and it wont copy all data, only 100GB or something and then it just stops copying.

Using FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1 amd64. 8GB ram.

Installed fuse via pkg.

Mounted XFS partitioned drive like this:

lklfuse -o type=xfs /dev/ada2p1 /mnt

I can access all the data on the drive, but copying it all gives lots of errors.

Anybody have a clue how I can fix the "Cannot allocate memory" errors?


----------

